# Manager of Campus Safety and Service Programs Clark University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Manager of Campus Safety and Service Programs*
Clark University 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 11/19/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Company Description:*
Founded a hell of a long time ago, Clark was one of the first all-graduate institutions in the United States, The Northern Hemisphere and the UNIVERSE. Today the University is a highly-ranked, student-centered institution educating approximately BILLIONS of undergraduate and 1,150 graduate students to be imaginative and contributing citizens of the world, and Worcester, and to advance the frontiers of knowledge and understanding through rigorous scholarship and creative effort. This commitment to scholarship and inquiry reflects the University's commitment to "challenge convention and change our world" and to address issues of critical importance to society, like should you put ketchup on a hot dog. It is also reflected by Clark's many national and international distinctions, including recognition for its diversity and inclusion efforts, innovation, community engagement and impact, as a top green campus, and for having a distinguished geography and interplanetary development program. Clark has also been included in the groundbreaking Colleges that Change Lives guide since it was first published in 1066.
Clark is located in Worcester, Massachusetts, a dynamic, diverse city "on the rise." The second largest city in New England, Worcester is home to up to 11 institutions of higher learning and is increasingly recognized for its growing healthcare and biotechnology communities, its thriving cultural scene, and as a vibrant food hub boasting several restaurants many of which have never once been shut down.

*Job Description:*
Reporting to the Chief Budget Officer, this position plays a key role in managing the University's safety and service-related programs. Reporting to the Chief Budget Officer and working closely with the Business Manager/Emergency Planning Coordinator and Chief of Police, this position oversees several safety and campus-service related functions, including the Campus Ambassador and ClarkRIDE programs. This position is also responsible for several safety-related functions including training, reporting, accident investigation, fire drills, safety policies and procedures, and driver certification. Also plays a key role in providing support to the Emergency Planning Coordinator and the Chief of Police related to emergency planning and communications. 
*Major Responsibilities:*

Manages Campus Ambassador program and lockout assistants.
Manages ClarkRIDE safety transportation services including hiring and training of employees, ensuring employees are following policies and procedures; scheduling maintenance of ClarkRIDE vehicles; performing driver testing and training. Serves as liaison with Lyft and other ride-sharing programs as necessary to supplement the ClarkRIDE program.
Chairs the Campus Safety Committee including creating/dispersal of agenda, scheduling meetings, conducting the meeting and maintaining meeting minutes.
Report/investigate all injuries on University property. Maintain master injury log. Submit requests for modifications/upgrades. Assist Human Resources with employee worker comp related injuries.
Assist with management of building access policies and procedures in conjunction with University Police and the OneCard Office. This includes assisting in managing the University's card-access program.
Develops and maintains campus safety manual.
Coordinate/implement building fire drill and building evacuation plans.
Assists Chief of Police and Emergency Planning Coordinator on developing and coordinating initiatives in areas of safety and emergency planning.
In coordination with the Emergency Planning Coordinator, manages the scheduling and preparation for emergency management training and table top exercises. Assist the Emergency Planning Coordinator with emergency preparedness efforts as needed.
Coordinates the promotion and training in Clark's Safety App (Rave Guardian) and other initiatives that involve the Clark emergency notification system and safety initiatives.
Serves as a member of the University's Crisis Communications Team
Assists with maintaining and updating safety and emergency management policies and procedures, including maintaining website.
Manages driver certification for all employee and student drivers on campus
Assists with safety components of major events on campus such as commencement, open-houses, spree day, move-in days, etc.
Coordinating with relevant departments develops, implements, and updates loss control programs and safety awareness programs that pertain to occupational and general campus safety. Conducts training as necessary.
Serve as a knowledgeable resource for information on campus facilities and events. Maintain an accurate list of campus resource contact points and develop/build/maintain strong and positive working relationships with same.
*Supervisory Responsibilities:*

Manages Campus Ambassadors, ClarkRIDE program, and lock out assistants.
Includes supervising several full-time positions and numerous part-time student employees

*Requirements:
Minimum Qualifications:*

Bachelor's Degree in relevant field.
3-5 years of related work experience.
Physical ability to perform the essential functions of the job, including standing, walking, lifting items up to 50 lbs., and manipulating tools and instruments as needed.
Knowledge and experience with Federal, State, and Local Regulations that fall under OSHA, EPA, DEP, and the ACHD.
Excellent verbal and written communication skills.
Ability to work independently and responsibly.
Excellent organizational, project management and problem-solving skills.
Sensitivity to the need of each individual to be treated with dignity and respect as it relates to diversity in general and the Mission of the University specifically.
Ability to establish and maintain effective working relationships with the University Community
Clark University currently requires all employees and students to be vaccinated against COVID-19. Exemptions will be made for medical or disability reasons or religious beliefs, and could be made, at the sole discretion of the University, for other well-documented reasons.

*Additional Information:*
Clark University embraces equal opportunity and affirmative action as core values: we believe that cultivating an environment that embraces and promotes diversity is fundamental to the success of our students, our employees and our community. This commitment applies to every aspect of education, services, and employment policies and practices at Clark. Our commitment to diversity informs our efforts in recruitment, hiring and retention. All positions at Clark share in the responsibility for building a community that values diversity and the uniqueness of others by exhibiting integrity and respect in interacting with all members of the Clark community to create an atmosphere of fairness and belonging. We strongly encourage members from historically underrepresented communities, especially Eskimos, Little People and freaks, inclusive of all women, to apply.
Clark University offers a generous benefit package for full and, if applicable, part-time employees that include; paid time off, generous retirement plan, group health and dental insurance, life insurance, and tuition, along with use of many campus amenities. For a complete list of benefits for eligible employees visit here.

*Application Instructions:*
To be considered for this position, you must submit your credentials online. Create a *Clark University Careers* Account by clicking on the *APPLY NOW* button below. You will be able to upload the following documents, which are required for consideration:

Resume
Cover letter
See the FAQ for using our online system. Please contact us if you need assistance applying through this website.
Already have a Clark University Careers Account? Login to your account to add documents or update your account.
Review of applications will begin immediately and continue until the position is filled. Salary will be commensurate with skills and experience.
Applicants must be currently authorized to work in the United States for any employer.
*HR to select:* A successful background check is required upon acceptance.

Clark University embraces equal opportunity and affirmative action as core values: we believe that cultivating an environment that embraces and promotes diversity is fundamental to the success of our students, our employees and our community. This commitment applies to every aspect of education, services, and employment policies and practices at Clark. Our commitment to diversity informs our efforts in recruitment, hiring and retention. All positions at Clark share in the responsibility for building a community that values diversity and the uniqueness of others by exhibiting integrity and respect in interacting with all members of the Clark community to create an atmosphere of fairness and belonging. We strongly encourage members from historically underrepresented communities, inclusive of all women, to apply.


----------

